# what do you bring to aps?



## itbites (Feb 3, 2009)

Exactly what is it you think you give to aps/members...

What do you believe your contribution to this site is?

Are you just here to be social & fill the hours in your day?

To learn perhaps? Or try show of your superiority


----------



## Kitah (Feb 3, 2009)

To learn, to hear about everyones fantastic animals and of course to see all of the photos of the stunning reptiles that call australia home!


----------



## Sturdy (Feb 3, 2009)

sex appeal.
plus essance of sturdy my bottled BO.

seriously
i come here to learn mostly there is always something interested here.
and to go shopping of course.


----------



## swaddo (Feb 3, 2009)




----------



## Chris1 (Feb 3, 2009)

im here for a bit of a laugh and a bit of a giggle, to keep an eye on the for sale ads too find what i'm after and to throw my 2 cents in where i think i have something helpful to add,.. 

the helpful bit might be a matter of opinion, which takes me back the the laughs and giggles,..lol,...

my work internet keeps getting cut off cos i have no self control, so today i'm on my bosses computer cos he went home early!


----------



## fatfrog (Feb 3, 2009)

To annoy everyoneand all of the above


----------



## daniel1234 (Feb 3, 2009)

To learn, to shop, and convince myself that I am not alone in my obsessions.
Love herps, need more and more time


----------



## redbellybite (Feb 3, 2009)

well obviously alot ....i remind slateman, that he is from the old country and that the socks that he wears should stay back in his old country.i remind Australis, that no matter how much he makes out he dont like me (I know he does),i remind Fayseee,that her moderator job is a fantastic posistion and have had respect for her,after all the APS holidays that she has given me ,i remind Jonno ,that he really is scared of evil laughing frogs ,i remind alot of others on here ,that seem to suffer "fly blown chins" to wipe their mouths regulary, i bring warm fuzzy moments to a few on here and as far as the rest go well i remind them where to go (which at times has given me those wonderful holidays from APS) but most of all ,i remind people that we all make mistakes and by owning your mistake is how you better yourself in the future and learn to laugh at some of your mistakes .....oh and yes I have learnt from a fair few on here about reptiles so i say thanks to you guys


----------



## Magpie (Feb 3, 2009)

Seriously, the question should be, what does APS do for ME? I'm clearly the only important member here.


----------



## Minka (Feb 3, 2009)

Magpie said:


> Seriously, the question should be, what does APS do for ME? I'm clearly the only important member here.


 

haha


----------



## Australis (Feb 3, 2009)

Cookies... lots of cookies.

What do you bring itbites?


----------



## Bonustokin (Feb 3, 2009)

Errors and Criticism


----------



## Minka (Feb 3, 2009)

Australis said:


> Cookies... lots of cookies.
> 
> What do you bring itbites?


 

Pointless threads?


----------



## itbites (Feb 3, 2009)

Apparently I bring sarcasm & immaturity

Honestly I am here to learn socialize & occasionally help people

In the *few* areas I have a little knowledge in 

Care to share the cookies Aust?


----------



## missllama (Feb 3, 2009)

Minka said:


> Pointless threads?




no need to be nasty

bitey brings LOTS to aps  she is always helping me out when im stuck! and others too


----------



## Minka (Feb 3, 2009)

missllamathuen said:


> no need to be nasty
> 
> bitey brings LOTS to aps  she is always helping me out when im stuck! and others too


 
haha you wouldnt know nasty if it slapped you in the face..clearly i was using SARCASM. Settle down llama now your just getting abusive


----------



## dreamkiller (Feb 3, 2009)

i grace you all with my presence....


----------



## megrim (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm here for the chicks and booze.


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm here to repulse you all :lol:


Nah, seriously I'm here to make brilliant new friends, learn about reptiles of all sorts, be a pain in the butt and shop


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Feb 3, 2009)

Minka said:


> haha you wouldnt know nasty if it slapped you in the face..clearly i was using SARCASM. Settle down llama now your just getting abusive


 Leave llama alone, all she was doing was sticking up for a friend which she thought was being critisised.
Just 'cause you dont have the courage to stick up for a friend, doesnt mean you should pick one someone who does
That was sarcasm too!


----------



## Minka (Feb 3, 2009)

rainbow__serpent said:


> Leave llama alone, all she was doing was sticking up for a friend which she thought was being critisised.
> Just 'cause you dont have the courage to stick up for a friend, doesnt mean you should pick one someone who does
> That was sarcasm too!


 
I wish i was 11 again. Your awesome.


----------



## MrSpike (Feb 3, 2009)

rainbow__serpent said:


> Leave llama alone, all she was doing was sticking up for a friend which she thought was being critisised.
> Just 'cause you dont have the courage to stick up for a friend, doesnt mean you should pick one someone who does
> That was sarcasm too!



Your 11, do you even know the meaning of sarcasm?


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Feb 3, 2009)

Sarcasm is fun huh?


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Feb 3, 2009)

MrSpike said:


> Your 11, do you even know the meaning of sarcasm?


Yesss


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Feb 3, 2009)

Minka said:


> . Your awesome.


 
Thanks =) so are you!


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Feb 3, 2009)

I should through a sarcasm themed party...hmm...have to organise that later...


----------



## MrSpike (Feb 3, 2009)

Yeah, maybe then you wont be flooding the forum with 4 pointless posts in 3 minutes.

Also while your looking up sarcasm, google "rhetorical question".


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Feb 3, 2009)

MrSpike said:


> Yeah, maybe then you wont be flooding the forum with 4 pointless posts in 3 minutes.
> 
> Also while your looking up sarcasm, google "rhetorical question".


 I know what that means too, Sorry for all the posts all!:| Didnt realise I made so many!


----------



## ravan (Feb 3, 2009)

just in all the previous posts, 'your' should have been 'you're' 

i bring grammar nazi-ism to the table


----------



## Australis (Feb 3, 2009)

itbites said:


> Care to share the cookies Aust?



Sure, generosity is the best policy, unless your Mormon :shock:


----------



## falconboy (Feb 3, 2009)

A level of maturity not found in most members.

Don't like it, BITE ME. HA HA HA.


----------



## Australis (Feb 3, 2009)

ravan said:


> just in all the previous posts, 'your' should have been 'you're'
> 
> i bring grammar nazi-ism to the table



You kinda failed at grammar Nazism


----------



## Kris (Feb 3, 2009)

*here we goooo.....*



redbellybite said:


> well obviously alot ....i remind slateman, that he is from the old country and that the socks that he wears should stay back in his old country.i remind Australis, that no matter how much he makes out he dont like me (I know he does),i remind Fayseee,that her moderator job is a fantastic posistion and have had respect for her,after all the APS holidays that she has given me ,i remind Jonno ,that he really is scared of evil laughing frogs ,i remind alot of others on here ,that seem to suffer "fly blown chins" to wipe their mouths regulary, i bring warm fuzzy moments to a few on here and as far as the rest go well i remind them where to go (which at times has given me those wonderful holidays from APS) but most of all ,i remind people that we all make mistakes and by owning your mistake is how you better yourself in the future and learn to laugh at some of your mistakes .....oh and yes I have learnt from a fair few on here about reptiles so i say thanks to you guys




I don't bring anything this one brings............


----------



## m.punja (Feb 3, 2009)

ravan said:


> just in all the previous posts, 'your' should have been 'you're'
> 
> i bring grammar nazi-ism to the table


 
then i might want to remind you through should have been threw.

I bring pop corn, so whoever gets Rainbow and Minka going I'll share


----------



## miley_take (Feb 3, 2009)

To be able to learn from my mistakes and help others not to go down my paths :lol:


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 3, 2009)

To learn and read some great debates and to throw in my two cents worth when I think its needed. To laugh at the people who look for an argument in every thread and most of all.... to see what reptile-man4life has posted next :lol:


----------



## Sel (Feb 3, 2009)

Id say the 11 year old brings more than some of the posters in this thread 

Bitey, i think this thread will get closed ! 

I just bring myself, and the occasional stupid questions.

Mark... can u bring coffee too ??


----------



## JasonL (Feb 3, 2009)

I bring you all a small piece of the Shire, you should all count yourselves so lucky.


----------



## =bECS= (Feb 3, 2009)

MrSpike said:


> Your 11, do you even know the meaning of sarcasm?



aren't you 12 :lol:  hehe



m.punja said:


> then i might want to remind you through should have been threw.
> 
> I bring pop corn, so whoever gets Rainbow and Minka going I'll share


I bring the drinks.
Punji and I will have a lemonade stand, he can yell 'popcorn, get ya popcorn'


----------



## falconboy (Feb 3, 2009)

JasonL said:


> I bring you all a small piece of the Shire, you should all count yourselves so lucky.



Combined, all us Shire folk make APS bearable.


----------



## MrSpike (Feb 3, 2009)

=bECS= said:


> aren't you 12 :lol:  hehe



C'mon becs, I thought you knew me better then that. I'm 15...


----------



## =bECS= (Feb 3, 2009)

MrSpike said:


> C'mon becs, I thought you knew me better then that. I'm 15...



*points to the *


----------



## WombleHerp (Feb 3, 2009)

I bring PURE-AWESOMENESS
hehehehe

you all know it...

Nat  x


----------



## kakariki (Feb 3, 2009)

I bring "dumb questions", a laugh & help if I can. I am here to learn from others mistakes so as to avoid them myself & to steal ideas from the more creative members, lol. And last but not least, I come here to enjoy the great people (apart from a few who shall remain nameless!) who also come. I have met some beaut people & shared some laughs & knowledge. Cheers to each & every one of you..( and you know who you are, XX)


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Feb 3, 2009)

Laughing at crap like this is one of main drawcards, imo..
Oh yeah, i didnt bring anything.
Im a regular Minnie the Moocher


----------



## CodeRed (Feb 3, 2009)

falconboy said:


> Combined, all us Shire folk make APS bearable.



Yeah but you drop the average IQ


----------



## tooninoz (Feb 3, 2009)

I bring no pink typing.


----------



## notechistiger (Feb 3, 2009)

> Mattsnake]To learn and read some great debates and to throw in my two cents worth when I think its needed. To laugh at the people who look for an argument in every thread and most of all.... to see what reptile-man4life has posted next



Ditto!


----------



## itbites (Feb 3, 2009)

*pink* typing is for experienced members only...


----------



## Kyro (Feb 3, 2009)

Exactly what is it you think you give to aps/members...
Apparently I give some members the ****ts

What do you believe your contribution to this site is?
Telling everyone how nice their pics are 

Are you just here to be social & fill the hours in your day?
sometimes

To learn perhaps? Or try show of your superiority 
To learn from those far more superior than myself




I am joking


----------



## Magpie (Feb 3, 2009)

ssssnakeman said:


> Laughing at crap like this is one of main drawcards, imo..
> Oh yeah, i didnt bring anything.
> Im a regular Minnie the Moocher


A no good, low down hoochie goocher?


----------



## Kersten (Feb 3, 2009)

I heard he was the roughest, toughest frail.


----------



## Stitched (Feb 3, 2009)

I bring very little.
I take a lot.


----------



## Chrisreptile (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm to selfish to bring anything to the forums


----------



## draqonfly (Feb 3, 2009)

i bring my personality


----------



## BrownHash (Feb 3, 2009)

I don't think I really bring anything that hasn't already been provided. I just bring more of it. 
Kind of like when everyone brings meat to a BBQ and no one brings the salad.


----------



## natrix (Feb 3, 2009)

I bring you Jesus ............nah not really , but I do sell powdered Taipan urate
to bikies sometimes so I can buy more herps from other APS members


----------



## swaddo (Feb 3, 2009)

JasonL said:


> I bring you all a small piece of the Shire, you should all count yourselves so lucky.



lmao, damn peace loving hobbits


----------



## tooninoz (Feb 3, 2009)

itbites said:


> *pink* typing is for experienced members only...


Righto, I'll see you in a year


----------



## lemonz (Feb 3, 2009)

to occasionally learn something i am struggling on, and to fill the hours of my day on chat.


----------



## Rep-Style (Feb 3, 2009)

i come to see how some one mentioning the "h" word can make a thread 30 pages long


----------



## scam7278 (Feb 3, 2009)

i bring weight to the site :lol:

and a safer form of reptile transport


----------



## Mr.James (Feb 3, 2009)

To be socially active within the herp community, find people who share similar interests, learn more and fill in some time during ad breaks while sitting on the couch watching tv. hehehee....


----------



## fatfrog (Feb 3, 2009)

I brought $10 to this sitebeat that regular members:lol:


----------



## Brigsy (Feb 3, 2009)

I bring all my hard earned wages and some bad spelling.


----------



## Mr.James (Feb 3, 2009)

and yeh $10!!! haha nice one fat frog!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 3, 2009)

not what to do


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 3, 2009)

never stop learning 

never say die

dude dont call me dude


----------



## Jewly (Feb 3, 2009)

I bring a sense of humour and the ability to read fast so I can read all the posts that are about to get deleted...lol


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 3, 2009)

im a dragon waiting for my fire to burn your wings so you cant fly with the eagles you stupid turkey


----------



## andyscott (Feb 3, 2009)

natrix said:


> I bring you Jesus ............nah not really , but I do sell powdered Taipan urate
> to bikies sometimes so I can buy more herps from other APS members


 

LMAO, Good luck with that.


----------



## FAY (Feb 3, 2009)

I bring class, knowledge,sex appeal,personality and a great sense of humour...


----------



## disasterpiece7.0 (Feb 3, 2009)

I bring this set of pliers. They're available for use by anyone on here that can be bothered to pick them up........... 

And my extreme levels of awesome.


----------



## smacdonald (Feb 3, 2009)

itbites said:


> Exactly what is it you think you give to aps/members...



Golden _Staph_.


----------



## Adzo (Feb 3, 2009)

GARTHNFAY said:


> I bring class, knowledge,sex appeal,personality and a great sense of humour...


Don't forget modesty.


----------



## QldMorelias (Feb 3, 2009)

Rep-Style said:


> i come to see how some one mentioning the "h" word can make a thread 30 pages long


 
30?. I thought they would have thrown in the towl by now too. 
Guess we'll win em over in the next 30. 
Seriously,
Our goal is to hopefully open some minds. Not necessarily change them, but open them. Not much in this world is that black or white.


----------



## spongebob (Feb 3, 2009)

reptilesDownUnder said:


> Golden _Staph_.



Similar, except mines a little rash which I'd like to share.


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 3, 2009)

itbites said:


> Exactly what is it you think you give to aps/members...




Confusion followed by a pulsing headache


----------



## Kersten (Feb 4, 2009)

moosenoose said:


> Confusion followed by a pulsing headache


That's absolutely untrue Moose and you know it.

It's more like a sharp, stabbing pain


----------



## Bax155 (Feb 4, 2009)

itbites said:


> Exactly what is it you think you give to aps/members...
> 
> What do you believe your contribution to this site is?
> 
> ...


HAHA I give aps/members replies and sometimes answers!!
I contribute posts like every member of aps!!
I'm here to be social and fill in the hours Im not looking after my herps or son!!
Ive learnt and know Im superior :lol::lol:!!


----------



## JasonL (Feb 4, 2009)

CodeRed said:


> Yeah but you drop the average IQ



Green doesn't suit you Steve .


----------



## slim6y (Feb 4, 2009)

I bring you 4692 of the classiest, sexiest, bestest, most polite, non-criticising, helpful, informative, useful and intelligent posts ever...

This number will increase throughout the year.

And when you're all half as cool as me you might just want to reflect a little on what terrible posts you've all written.


----------



## aliveandkicking (Feb 4, 2009)

Quick wit, sexual charm and my low tolerence for children.


----------



## aliveandkicking (Feb 4, 2009)

oh, and my willingness to talk any motorbike riders into pulling the tupperware off and fighter it!!!


----------



## CodeRed (Feb 4, 2009)

JasonL said:


> Green doesn't suit you Steve .



Thats why I couldnt be a hobbit ... all that green and brown


----------



## mysnakesau (Feb 4, 2009)

*What do you believe your contribution to this site is? *Well I reckon I have helped a lot of newbies get on the right track with their new pets. A lot of regular members are sick of repetitive questions and ignore the new ones coming in asking a question they should have know was answered a week before their arrival. I love talking snakes so will answer them if I can.

*Are you just here to be social & fill the hours in your day?* Both. I share my interest with others on line more so than with my family. Ppl around me have mixed opinions about my snakes, and only my 7 & 12 yr olds are willing to help me and enjoy them with me. My hubby enjoys them but not as much as me. He is more my technician than anything else. Don't mean that a bad way, I love you Tim. Also these reptile forums are very addictive.

*To learn perhaps? Or try show of your superiority. * Learn and help others. I show off my photos but never trying to be better than anybody else.


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 4, 2009)

Kersten said:


> That's absolutely untrue Moose and you know it.
> 
> It's more like a sharp, stabbing pain



Must be my quick wit


----------



## coz666 (Feb 4, 2009)

i bring my quick typing finger and knowledge of the delete and backspace keys.
sometimes i bring my beer.


----------



## Dipcdame (Feb 4, 2009)

I don't bring as much as I'd like to, knowledge-wise. I know I cause a lot of frustration to some (never any offence intended at any stage though guys!!), and some hilarity to others. I know I get far more from the forum than I give. I find myself trying to advise my son with his snake, and wonder where the heck all this know-how is coming from. I don't think I learn anything, but information I read on here and don't think I learn, I must absorb unknowingly, and it's there when I need it!!!! Thanks to all for your contributions in the past.

I spend quite a bit of time on here because of a condition that prevents me getting out and about much, you are my lifeline, my only contact with the outside world sometimes. It's great to get on here and see that there really ARE others out there in the big wide yonder!


----------



## itbites (Feb 4, 2009)

Some great answers guys 

And some totally hilarious ones also 

The *majority *of aps members are strange but wonderful creatures..


----------



## paleoherp (Feb 4, 2009)

I bring the missus so that she can type for me


----------



## daniel1234 (Feb 4, 2009)

Yeh we're all awsome in our own strange quirky ways
APS rocks. I'll subscribe one of these days, hey but I brought a calender!


----------



## -Peter (Feb 4, 2009)

I brought levity and intelligence, ethics and standards with a strong BS detector. I brought devilry and a bag of gremlins. I brought sanity and order with wit and a rapier flair. I brought debate and torch of truth. I brought troubles for some and trouble for myself. I brought dignity in a paper bag. I brought humility and humbuggery. I brought a touch of class and an edge to moderation. I brought a bottle opener and a corkscrew. I brought it on myself.


----------



## Sarah24 (Feb 4, 2009)

lol...i dunno wat i bring...i think someone else would be better answering this for me coz im yet to figure it out for myself...


----------



## amazonian (Feb 4, 2009)

I bring milkshakes to the yard


----------



## itbites (Feb 4, 2009)

Does it bring all the boys to the yard?..


----------



## v_various (Feb 5, 2009)

Lurk mostly, I ask questions once in a while to give all you experts something to do.
: p


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Feb 7, 2009)

MrSpike said:


> C'mon becs, I thought you knew me better then that. I'm 15...


 Only 4 years older than me  

I forgot to say, I bring the great stench of my dirty socks, and I bring...errr.....youth!


----------



## Noongato (Feb 7, 2009)

I bring APS brain tumours, and high blood pressure?


----------



## funcouple (Feb 7, 2009)

i use to bring popcorn, but i recieved an infraction for floading threads with popcorn. thanks grebbo. so now i bring nothing


----------



## Sarah24 (Feb 7, 2009)

ive decided.....
i bring my super-amazing-radcore-awesomeness


----------



## Slugga!! (Feb 7, 2009)

I bring the 102nd post to this thread.

yep, very selfish of me...


----------



## WombleHerp (Feb 9, 2009)

Sarah24 said:


> ive decided.....
> i bring my super-amazing-radcore-awesomeness


 
na uh! *I * bring the awesomeness...

Nat  x


----------



## Sarah24 (Feb 9, 2009)

herpsrule said:


> na uh! *I *bring the awesomeness...
> 
> Nat  x


 

NA UH!!!! im the super-amazing-radcore awesome one!!!!!
and u cant take that away from me!!!


----------



## rockman (Feb 9, 2009)

-Peter said:


> I brought levity and intelligence, ethics and standards with a strong BS detector. I brought devilry and a bag of gremlins. I brought sanity and order with wit and a rapier flair. I brought debate and torch of truth. I brought troubles for some and trouble for myself. I brought dignity in a paper bag. I brought humility and humbuggery. I brought a touch of class and an edge to moderation. I brought a bottle opener and a corkscrew. I brought it on myself.



DAMN , looks like we are lucky to have you . LOL


----------



## WombleHerp (Feb 9, 2009)

Sarah24 said:


> NA UH!!!! im the super-amazing-radcore awesome one!!!!!
> and u cant take that away from me!!!


 
NOOOOOOOOOOOO

we all know that i am uber-awesome-r.. which is ten MILLION-ZILLION times the awesome you think you are...:lol:


----------



## Sarah24 (Feb 9, 2009)

u can be uber awesome....but u are definitely not good enough to hold the title of RADCORE!!!! (radical and hardcore incase u didint know...lol)...i am the radcorest or all the radcore....and the only radcore person on this site...
and hunni....radcore beats uber awesome any day!


----------



## WombleHerp (Feb 9, 2009)

thats what you think...

but what you don't know is no matter how awesome you think you are, no matter what title you present yourself with, *i am still going to be ten million-zillion times* *awesomer* then you8)


----------



## Sarah24 (Feb 9, 2009)

u wish hunni...no one is more awesome, amazing, radcore or super than me! so HA!!!


----------



## serpenttongue (Feb 9, 2009)

herpsrule said:


> I bring PURE-AWESOMENESS
> hehehehe
> 
> you all know it...
> ...


 
That made me laugh.


----------



## miley_take (Feb 9, 2009)

Sarah, love of my life, my reason for living, you are just so awesome and radcore!!!!


----------



## mattmc (Feb 9, 2009)

i dont bring much....mostly errrs and hmmms....thats about all


----------



## kakariki (Feb 9, 2009)

miley_take said:


> Sarah, love of my life, my reason for living, you are just so awesome and radcore!!!!



Lol, you forgot modest! Sarah is oh-so-modest about just how radcore she really is! You really must learn to speak up hun, lmao!


----------



## Renagade (Feb 9, 2009)

i bring the ladel.


----------



## Sarah24 (Feb 9, 2009)

lol kak <3
i know...i really am a modest person...lmao jks


----------



## mattmc (Feb 9, 2009)

i dont think sarah is radcore ..no no no... and that is being modest


----------



## Sarah24 (Feb 9, 2009)

meany....


----------



## WombleHerp (Feb 9, 2009)

see i am pure awesome ^_^

hehehe

naahhhhhh we both bring awesomeness to the forum.. yours may be radcore, but myne is PURE hehhehehehe ok im done now..

Nat  x


----------



## WombleHerp (Feb 9, 2009)

serpenttongue said:


> That made me laugh.


 

im glad 

Nat  x


----------



## channi (Feb 9, 2009)

mattmc said:


> i dont bring much....mostly errrs and hmmms....thats about all


I accept your errrs and hmmms and raise you a lol, pmsl, lmao, IMHO and, THX.


----------



## mungus (Feb 10, 2009)

harmony !!


----------



## Sarah24 (Feb 10, 2009)

herpsrule said:


> see i am pure awesome ^_^
> 
> hehehe
> 
> ...


 
lmao! u backed down wen u saw others on my side!!! 
lol jks...fine, i'll share the awesomeness with u


----------



## pinkmus (Feb 10, 2009)

I bring an open mind and a mostly shut mouth


----------



## WombleHerp (Feb 10, 2009)

Sarah24 said:


> lmao! u backed down wen u saw others on my side!!!
> lol jks...fine, i'll share the awesomeness with u


 
woo hoo! awesomeness:lol: and NA UH


----------

